# P-40 checkout



## sunny91 (May 4, 2008)

The Curtiss P-40 was an American single-engine, single-seat, all-metal fighter and ground attack aircraft that first flew in 1938. It was used in great numbers in World War II. The P-40 design was a modification of the previous P-36; this reduced development time and enabled a rapid entry into production and operational service. When production of the P-40 ceased in November 1944, 13,738 had been built. They were used by the air forces of 28 nations and remained in front line service until the end of the war.

The P-40E is powered by one 1150 hp Allison V-1710-39 twelve-cylinder Vee liquid cooled engine. Maximum speed 335 mph at 5000 feet, 345 mph at 10,000 feet, and 362 mph at 15,000 feet. Initial climb rate 2100 feet per minute. An altitude of 20,000 feet could be attained in 11.5 minutes. Service ceiling was 29,000 feet. Maximum range 650 miles (clean), 850 miles (with one 43 Imp gal drop tank), 1400 miles (with one 141.5 Imp gal drop tank). Weights 6350 pounds empty, 8280 pounds normal loaded, and 9200 pounds maximum. Dimensions: wingspan 27 feet 4inches, length 31 feet 2 inches, height 10 feet 7 inches, and wing area 236 square feet. (suite) (moins)


This is in 3 parts .

Sunny


----------



## Hollywood (May 4, 2008)

Some interesting information as to the capabilities of a great Aircraft........
I always wondered aside from pilot quality how the AVG faired so well against
the "invincible" Zero.......... Tactics notwithstanding of course.


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2008)

Great documentary and narration. Would love to see this guy do all the old warbirds.


----------

